# Protomelas taeniolatus 'red empress'



## Joseph Masci (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has ever put together a sole species tank of Protomelas taeniolatus (red empress). I love this fish, its colours and temperament are great in my mixed tank and I have been thinking about maybe giving it ago in a species tank. Just wondering what peoples opinion or experience has been in keeping a species tank of it.

Pics if you have any


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

You can keep _any _fish in a species only tank. If you go with more than one male however, (minimum of 3) you should keep them in no less than a six foot tank with at least 9 to 12 females.

If it's a four foot tank (75 gallon minimum), I would only add one male and 5 to 6 females.


----------



## Joseph Masci (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks joea,

It will take some convincing of other members of my household to get another and larger tank, though i will work on it mainly because if i go ahead and do this, it would mean getting rid of my other fish (if i dont get a new tank) and i dont want to do that at all.

I'm interested in others experience with species only tanks (namely hap species), are they as satisfying as mixed? do the fish take on new personalities that you don't find when they are mixed with different fish?

Im very interested in it and will definately give it ago when i get a chance, in the mean time im just trying to get some feedback from people that have done it. Cheers


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry but reading this I was wandering how aggressive they are.
Would they be to aggressive for a peacock set up?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I've kept _P. taeniolatus_ with various peacocks and never had a problem. The only time I noted any real aggression from _P. taeniolatus_ was when they were in spawning mode. The males become fiercely protective of their territory, but give it up pretty easily when they're done.

The only fish I could see being even somewhat problematic would be other Protomelas species that resemble _P. taeniolatus_.

The females are colourless but can take on a real silver shimmer to them and a fully coloured male displaying for a group of females can be a great centerpiece to any tank.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry to get off subject but! 

My tank now has:
2 male red eureka (one will soon be removed)
1 male benga yellow
1 male albino eureka
1 yellow calvus

The red emperess and peacocks would be happy together correct?
If so I will go ahead and order a few this week!

Whats the minimum tank size? Mine is a 55gall. If I put them in then they would be the last I add for fear of over stocking!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I wouldn't keep a group of _P. taeniolatus_ in a 55, they get pretty large and when they do claim territory, it's usually a pretty large area, which can make life miserable for tank mates in a smaller tank.

A 75 or larger would be best.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

that sux! LOL :lol: 
Well I want to get a breeding pair of calvus going in there w/ the peacocks but I also want something different! I want a Mouthbrooder, any ideas? LOL


----------



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

I have one Red Emp in my 60 gal with a Ruby Red,Albino Ruby Red,Sunshine Peacock,Iceberg Electric Blue,Lithobate,Black Calvus and a couple Yellow Labs,no problems yet.
Here is a pic of my P. taeniolatus Super Red Empress


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

He is a beauty! I love his blue/green face!
That is only 5gall more, how big is he?


----------



## marr23 (Mar 31, 2008)

i keep my4-5 red empress in a 55 with a mix of mbunas,haps and peacocks heres a pic.
http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj50 ... ish028.jpg[/list]


----------



## marr23 (Mar 31, 2008)

i keep my4-5 inch red empress in a 55 with a mix of mbunas,haps and peacocks heres a pic.
http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj50 ... ish028.jpg[/list] oops did it twice lol


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

He is really pretty too!
Now IDK what to do! LOL! :lol:


----------



## marr23 (Mar 31, 2008)

go all haps and peacocks,for sure if your going to stay in the 55-70g range there will be way less aggerssion,im changeing the living room tank to all haps and peacocks they show nicer,dont get me wrong i also love the mbunas too hence the other 7 tanks lol


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL I guess I'll hold off on him then until Mom says I can sneak ANOTHER tank into her house (would be the 6th :lol: )


----------



## Joseph Masci (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah, i've got mine like merr does, only in a 65. They're awesome mixed together.

well it looks as though that is what everyone seems to do, keep them in a mixed all male tank or with mbuna...

ohwell, i guess i can understand that :thumb:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha I can see her face now!


----------

